# Growing



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Its unreal how fast they grow!!! Cayenne was just a tiny puppy a few months ago and she is getting so big. She is almost 5 months old now and 20" at the shoulder and 31 lbs. I think she is going to be a big girl. She is pretty solidly built. Her are some pics that I took over the last few days

She is trying so hard to make each one of us feel like she is our dog. She sneaks into my 9 year old son's room most night just after he goes to bed to kiss him good night. 

She loves to cuddle with her mom or with her aunt. In fact she and her mom Betty Jo both love our big brown chair and often cuddle up together in it. 

She is even good about being dressed up which is good because my 7 year old daughter LOVES to dress up all her spoos. 

Life is great with a pack of poodles


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Here are a couple more dressed up pics. She also loves to be a lap dog and moves in for the cuddle. There is nothing like a good cuddle while you watch tv. 

Winter came back this morning. We've been having weather for the last little while that felt like spring. It was nice while it lasted. Cayenne was enjoying being a snow dog. 

Then it was time to come in for a good cuddle and maybe a bit of a chew with mom. Oh mommy you do taste good.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for these. She is sooooo pretty! It is fun to see her growing from here. Every time you post photos I scrutinize them and pour over them, and I have to tell you, I am thrilled with this girl!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

what a pretty little (big) girl!

She's so cute.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

She's grown so much just since we were there in October!!! I remember a lap-sized muffin!! :lol: She is growing into a stunning, elegant girl (with all the wonderful prerequisite poodle quirks!!)

Give her a big squeeze from her North Dakota fans!! :hug:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thanks for these. She is sooooo pretty! It is fun to see her growing from here. Every time you post photos I scrutinize them and pour over them, and I have to tell you, I am thrilled with this girl!


I am so happy that you are as thrilled with Cayenne as I am. I can't wait for the next time we can get together and you can get puppy kisses for yourself (she takes after her mother that way) and see her in person again. 

I've got to say though I'm so glad that my kids don't grow as fast as she does. They'd never fit into the house by now!!


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

Such a pretty girl! Love her color!

Our Great Dane loves to dress up....strange sight when you see a 140pound dog walk by with a tie and shirt on!!!LOL!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

What a beauty!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

i just love this puppy!! she's such a happy girl. are you going to get her assessed for showing? i think she's put together beautifully - at least by how the pictures show her. and her personality should win the judges over in a heartbeat!!  keep the pics coming!! i love watching her grow...


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

The dogs look like cuddly bears! The pictures with the pink dresses are hilarious! :laugh: When looking at spoos lazily lounging on couches, sometimes I regret the "no dog on the furniture" rule. But then I think of how we literally would have no room! Even one 10lb cat takes up a lot of space in the bed. You definitely have a cute pack! The more I look at reds, the more I want one!


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

tokipoke said:


> The dogs look like cuddly bears! The pictures with the pink dresses are hilarious! :laugh: When looking at spoos lazily lounging on couches, sometimes I regret the "no dog on the furniture" rule. But then I think of how we literally would have no room! Even one 10lb cat takes up a lot of space in the bed. You definitely have a cute pack! The more I look at reds, the more I want one!


i don't have that rule in my house - lol. my poor husband sometimes sleeps with his legs off the bed because jessie is so stretched out. i, personally, love when they cuddle with you in bed, on the couch, wherever!! the fact that poodles don't shed is a major plus in them being allowed on furniture. 

and as far as the reds are concerned....that's definitely going to be the color of my 2nd spoo. i wanted it for my first but fell in love with jessie and that was it - she picked us. but i know for sure #2 is red and i know for sure who the breeder is going to be. i've learned so much being on this forum...

keep up the good work, trillium - keep the photos coming!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

faerie said:


> what a pretty little (big) girl!
> 
> She's so cute.


Thank you its amazing how this tiny little puppy that fits into your hand grows from being such a big lap full of a dog in such a short time.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> She's grown so much just since we were there in October!!! I remember a lap-sized muffin!! :lol: She is growing into a stunning, elegant girl (with all the wonderful prerequisite poodle quirks!!)
> 
> Give her a big squeeze from her North Dakota fans!! :hug:


Thank you, she loves hugs and snuggles and it was so fun getting to see you again. I really enjoyed the chance to bring her over for everyone to meet


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

SarainPA said:


> Such a pretty girl! Love her color!
> 
> Our Great Dane loves to dress up....strange sight when you see a 140pound dog walk by with a tie and shirt on!!!LOL!


Thank you, That sounds too cute!!! You should post some pics I'd love to see them. My spoos are pretty good natured about it and my daughter does love to make them beautiful lol.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thank you, she loves hugs and snuggles and it was so fun getting to see you again. I really enjoyed the chance to bring her over for everyone to meet


It was fun for us to see all our Canandian friends again - Last time we were there, Quincy was the baby - this time it was Cayenne! Can't wait to see who will be there next time we visit!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> i just love this puppy!! she's such a happy girl. are you going to get her assessed for showing? i think she's put together beautifully - at least by how the pictures show her. and her personality should win the judges over in a heartbeat!!  keep the pics coming!! i love watching her grow...


Thank you, we are talking with Crystal about getting her assessed. I'm glad that you are enjoying the pics. There will be lots more to come!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> The dogs look like cuddly bears! The pictures with the pink dresses are hilarious! :laugh: When looking at spoos lazily lounging on couches, sometimes I regret the "no dog on the furniture" rule. But then I think of how we literally would have no room! Even one 10lb cat takes up a lot of space in the bed. You definitely have a cute pack! The more I look at reds, the more I want one!


Thank you. They are all cuddle magnets and love to snuggle up with us. Cayenne is sure she is meant to be a lap dog and lands on laps reg. With 3 kids they usually each take a spoo. Though Betty Jo and Jenny sneak our of our youngest two's rooms once the kids fall asleep regularly. If our oldest is still up he dog naps extras. Betty Jo still often ends up sleeping with us. I've got to admit she often ends up with 1/2 the bed while Tom and I end up with about 1/4 each lol. But I do love snuggling with my spoos.

You can tell one of the joys of my daughter's life is to dress her poodles. 



Indiana said:


> What a beauty!


Thank you


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

she is such a beauty!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Jessie's Mom said:


> i don't have that rule in my house - lol. my poor husband sometimes sleeps with his legs off the bed because jessie is so stretched out. i, personally, love when they cuddle with you in bed, on the couch, wherever!! the fact that poodles don't shed is a major plus in them being allowed on furniture.
> 
> and as far as the reds are concerned....that's definitely going to be the color of my 2nd spoo. i wanted it for my first but fell in love with jessie and that was it - she picked us. but i know for sure #2 is red and i know for sure who the breeder is going to be. i've learned so much being on this forum...
> 
> keep up the good work, trillium - keep the photos coming!!


My oldest son has been known to end up sleeping on the floor while the spoos slept in the bed. I told him he was taking things a bit far lol. I as you can tell love the cuddle factor. My husband works late many night so its great to have a spoo cuddle and keep me company after the kids go to bed. 

Thanks Jessie's Mom I love to take pics and I'm glad you guys enjoy my sharing them with you. I really feel Cayenne picked us as much as we picked her. Well before she was old enough she worked on moving out of the whelping pen and into our family life. It was great. I'm so glad we could keep her!!


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh she really has grown...and she is quite a pretty little thing. Your daughter is so lucky to have a poodle pack to grow up with and dress. I remember when I was a kid..I used to dress the cats up in clothes. (they were not amused)...so I can imagine the fun she has dressing up a snuggly poodle.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

I just told Truelovepoodles in another thread "they grow up so fast!" And they do. If you blink, you miss a stage. I need to start taking more pictures. 

Adorable pics--love the outfit in the last pic.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> It was fun for us to see all our Canandian friends again - Last time we were there, Quincy was the baby - this time it was Cayenne! Can't wait to see who will be there next time we visit!!


If you come up again before too long you'd hopefully be able to play with puppies (Are you listening girls??). Think puppy breath. lol. 



Ms Stella said:


> she is such a beauty!


Thank you I'm just thrilled with her


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a pretty little girl! THREE reds.  If you can have three dogs, why can't I? Oh, I know. You have a giant yard. I love the picture of her sitting on top of her mama on the chair.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

truelovepoodles said:


> Oh she really has grown...and she is quite a pretty little thing. Your daughter is so lucky to have a poodle pack to grow up with and dress. I remember when I was a kid..I used to dress the cats up in clothes. (they were not amused)...so I can imagine the fun she has dressing up a snuggly poodle.


My daughter would be the first to agree that she is a lucky girl to have all her spoos. 

I laughed when I saw your cat comment because I used to dress up our cats too. Bless them they were good about it! They even used to fall asleep in my doll carriage and strollers.


----------

